# Jungle Leopards



## Neal (Jan 2, 2011)

I planted a new round of grass and hay in the baby leopard enclosure. With all the humidity it's growing really well and kinda looks like a jungle. 

















How many do you see?






Breakfast time.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice pics! Your Leopards are stunning.
The little one in the last picture has a really long tail (but maybe I'm just used to my Russian's little stub of a tail )


----------



## onarock (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice Neal. How many have you hatched so far?


----------



## coreyc (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome pic's nice little leo's I like the darker one  I see four


----------



## Neal (Jan 2, 2011)

onarock said:


> Nice Neal. How many have you hatched so far?



4. One more should be hatching in a couple of days, than another in a couple weeks. The rest of my eggs are fertile and developing slowly.



coreyc said:


> Awesome pic's nice little leo's I like the darker one  I see four



That was the first one I hatched. She is perfect so far and I am doing everything to keep her that way. I'll be keeping her around for a long time.



ChiKat said:


> Nice pics! Your Leopards are stunning.
> The little one in the last picture has a really long tail (but maybe I'm just used to my Russian's little stub of a tail )



Ya I'm going with this one being male. He's a beast just like the father. He eats the most and is the most active so far. He's gaining about 3 grams a week which is pretty impressive.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 2, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2011)

They look great Neal. Rather, I should say they look perfect. What is your incubation temp? I bet that split scute one turns out to be female, even thought that tail does look kinda long right now.


----------



## Neal (Jan 2, 2011)

Tom said:


> They look great Neal. Rather, I should say they look perfect. What is your incubation temp? I bet that split scute one turns out to be female, even thought that tail does look kinda long right now.



That one was around 86 so it could be either or. I think split scute tortoises are more often female, but males happen too. I have a male indian star with irregular scutes.


----------



## Isa (Jan 3, 2011)

Beautiful tortoises


----------



## dmmj (Jan 3, 2011)

the look nice, are those two on the bottom a new breed? I see red dots on the back, very interesting.


----------



## onarock (Jan 3, 2011)

Neil, what was the incubation humidity?


----------



## Neal (Jan 3, 2011)

High 80's. 88% average. All I did was cut an 18 oz plastic cup to about 2 inches tall and kept that filled with water inside the incubator. The peralite was mixed with 1.1 lb water so that helps too.


----------



## Calaquendi (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, I love their shell <3


----------



## John (Jan 4, 2011)

great pics neal,and real good lookin torts!


----------

